# Scottish Hogmanay Meet!!!



## carolgavin

Yes we are having one this year wooooohooooooooooooooooooo!!

Have posted it in the meet section, but need to wait for approval before it appears. This I have been told may take a wee while as the folks who usually do that are lucky them out and about in their van!! I was just so excited about having something in Scotland that I felt I had to share it immediately!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to rivercity for the headsup for this venue. The meet is being run by www.themotorhomeclub.co.uk and you can find more details on there.

A brief resume follows.
*Venue- Kelso Border Union Showground, Springwood Park, Kelso*
Meet starts on 26th Dec and runs to 3rd Jan. Our intention was to arrive 31st then the decision would be yours when you leave. It has hard standing, electric hook up, loos and showers all the usual stuff really. There is loads of entertainment provided and the cost includes this.
*Cost would be £18 per night plus rally fee of £1.* *Deposit of £5* would be payable on booking and you would have to contact themotorhomeclub direct to book.
Please see the website for further details of venue, entertainment etc.

Hope to see a lot of interest from the Scottish contingent, please support this one as it could be a launchpad for more!!!!!!!


----------



## Hezbez

Think this has the makings of a great meet!

Hard standing, EHU, water, toilets, showers, heated building, entertainment, lots of motorhomers - what more could you want.....oh yeah - bring your own drink  

Our name will be on the list as soon as it's published.


----------



## owl459

Sounds good. I'm also interested.


----------



## exmusso

*New Year Meet*

Hi Carol and Morag,

We'll also stick our name down for this one.

Will be meeting up with Jede sometime at the Woods or Aviemore as well.

We were at a C&CC THS at the Kelso showground recently and can confirm it's a good venue.

Also got a good '3' signal on the laptop.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## carolgavin

So far thats

Carolgavin
Greenasthegrass
Hezbez
Owl459
Exmusso


----------



## carolgavin

*Meet details now added!!*

Thanks to gaspode for putting this meet on so quickly, he is only just back from his hols and put to work already!!

Details can now be found by following the link and adding your name to the list of attendees!!!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=306

Please then email Kate at the address provided for a booking form.

Any questions just send me a wee PM and I will be glad to answer any queries!

carol


----------



## locovan

Carol although I cant make it I would like to congratulate you for joining this Rally as Kate and Mick run a terrific meet.
They have Generators and they really know how to entertain and make it a wonderful New Year for everyone.
Have a great time :wink:


----------



## bluereiver

Carol 

I can confirm that this is a smashing location for a rally, right in the heart of the beautiful Scottish Borders.  

As it is just a few miles along the road from our house it's a wee bit too close for us to attend ; we will probably travel a bit further afield, but if you need anything done at the showground just let me know.

Sam


----------



## Hezbez

That's us added to the list.

Dependant on leave to be agreed from work, we may plan to arrive at the rally on or around 29/30 December.


----------



## busterbears

After talking briefly about maybe going away at new year I then read this which sounds like a good way to see in the new year.

Never been to anything like this before so have some questions - is it adults only, would it be appropriate for teenagers, do you have to go the whole time, what goes on in general.

Many thanks,

Michelle


----------



## carolgavin

busterbears said:


> After talking briefly about maybe going away at new year I then read this which sounds like a good way to see in the new year.
> 
> Never been to anything like this before so have some questions - is it adults only, would it be appropriate for teenagers, do you have to go the whole time, what goes on in general.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Michelle


Hiya Michelle, yes you can bring children no problem. Just before the meet I will add up the numbers of children going as the organisers like to give them a selection box or something. You don't have to come the whole time arrive and leave when you please. If you have a look at the website link in my first post or on the meets page the info is there.
This will be the first time for me as well so if you come which I really hope you will we can learn together :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busterbears

Thanks for this, will have a look in more detail and chat over with the rest of the busterbears - the lure of chocolate may temp even the most difficult 16 & 14 yr old girls. Thanks again


----------



## carolgavin

busterbears said:


> Thanks for this, will have a look in more detail and chat over with the rest of the busterbears - the lure of chocolate may temp even the most difficult 16 & 14 yr old girls. Thanks again


Oooh think my 16 year old son wil be coming they could sit together and glare lol


----------



## Hezbez

Anyone else fancy joining us for Hogmanay in Scotland?


----------



## aultymer

Carol, I would love to support you in this meet but the rest of the familly would see me hung drawn and quartered if I took the spare, spare bedroom away at such a time.
Good luck with the meet.


----------



## geordie01

have asked for the form so hopefully there will be room for us


----------



## bazzal

Hi all, I have just come back from a trip around Scotland and for the 2nd year have spent a weekend at a rally with this group and they are a great bunch to be with and mick & kate do know how to put a do on.    Baz...................


----------



## geordie01

thats us booked sent form off today me mrs geordie and miss geordie for new year


----------



## busterbears

I'm going to discuss this again tonight before the spaces run out! Me, mr busterbear and miss busterblonde think its sounds like a good 'shindig' but miss buterbadmood (nearly 17 so she keeps telling me) thinks its a fate worse than death and that we don't want to spend new year with her! I do hope we'll be able to join you all.


----------



## Hezbez

I'll get our form sent off in the next couple of days - in middle of decorating at the moment and the whole house seems to be upside down - so just have to find the form, I know it's here somewhere!

What day is everyone planning to arrive/depart?


----------



## greenasthegrass

Would Miss Busterbadmood be able to stay at home and be an adult? Greenienobhead (also 17) now manages to stay at home for at least 10 days (his choice) and we have yet to come home to no home - granted it had to google how to do beans on toast but am caring not - if it starves it starves!

Must do form myself and get booked in!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## busterbears

Yes she could. 5 days on her own this summer and 2 days at the weekend while miss busterblonde and i went to newcastleton ccc site. House ok, although i did come back yesterday to a strong smell of febreeze, something peculiar in my bathroom sink and 2 cans of stella added to my drink cupboard, i think they preferred my malibu??? Apparantly her facebook status read "party at mine" the entire weekend! Mr busterbear oblivious to all still golfing in spain.

The only thing is that we have always spent birthdays, christmas and new year all together and i don't want her to feel like we don't want her (even thought is was bliss in the MH without her at the weekend after the first trip she came on). I'm hoping the boyfriend offers a solution and has a plan for her then the 3 of us will come. She sees this as us excluding her as "i told you i'm not going in that thing ever again so you must want to go without me" yes she's a manipulating little **** at times. We've also always gone to friends for the last 10-12 new years (apart from last year when we had a hogmany wedding which was fab) so there is an expectation from them also, they're not very sure about the whole MH thing and think we've lost the plot.

No, we need to be firm and make a decision - soon.


----------



## greenasthegrass

1. Am sure boyfriend can find lots to do!.

2. We got over spending time with greenienobhead long time ago.

3. We too had friends in expectation - they soon got used to idea and now rent a cottage nearby - well they did the once we now trying to discourage this. 

4. Can't wait as I love Scotland and me bud Cazza.

5. I like lists.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## owl459

Planning to arrive on the 30th and leave on the 2nd. looking forward to it.


----------



## geordie01

30th to 2nd


----------



## exmusso

*Hogmanay Meet*

Hi all,

Form filled in and sent last week - 29th until 2nd.

'Legends' playing 60's music on 29th. I know I'm too young but my parents told me about it. :lol: :lol:

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## carolgavin

30th to the 2nd for me three!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Can't make up mind whether its 29th or 30th till 2nd oooh decisions decisions.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## weebill

planning to arrive on 31st and leaving 3rd. looking forward to a good party and to meeting you all. 

Ailsa


----------



## TAM

:idea: Sounds good to me, we were wondering what we were going to be doing this hogmany  
If I get my 5th gear sorted it could be a good run out for the van before we head for Spain on the 7th.
Will check out the website and confirm dates ASAP.

TAM H


----------



## carolgavin

More places added to this meet so come on all you Scots who have asked for a meet get yerr names down!!!!!!

Oh we will accept any englisher folk we are not englishist :lol: :lol:


----------



## annej

Arriving 30th and leaving 2nd.

Deposit sent.


----------



## LadyJ

annej said:


> Arriving 30th and leaving 2nd.
> 
> Deposit sent.


Hi Anne

Can you add yourself to the meets listy please HERE 
so Carol knows your going to be there 

Jacquie


----------



## annej

Hi Jacquie,


I added my name on Tuesday. It's showing on the list as far as I can see.

Can you check it for me please?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## LadyJ

annej said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> I added my name on Tuesday. It's showing on the list as far as I can see.
> 
> Can you check it for me please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anne


Oops sorry Anne yes you are on the list  :roll: must get new glasses :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## annej

LadyJ said:


> annej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> I added my name on Tuesday. It's showing on the list as far as I can see.
> 
> Can you check it for me please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anne
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry Anne yes you are on the list  :roll: must get new glasses :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

That's ok Jacquie, thought I was seeing something that wasn't there :lol:


----------



## DandM

Thats us confirmed

We will arrive on the 31st (wife is working that day) hopefully in time for the meal and we will stay until the 3rd.

look forward to meeting you all

Dennis and Maryann


----------



## weebill

Still places to be had at this event!!!!!!

Is everyone attending going to the Hogmany meal?


Ailsa


----------



## TAM

weebill said:


> Still places to be had at this event!!!!!!
> 
> Is everyone attending going to the Hogmany meal?
> 
> Ailsa


Sorry not us, don't know when we will arrive, work commitments.

TAM & SADIE


----------



## Hezbez

weebill said:


> Still places to be had at this event!!!!!!
> 
> Is everyone attending going to the Hogmany meal?
> 
> Ailsa


We're planning on going to the Hogmanay meal.

Are any of the guys taking their kilt to wear at the bells?


----------



## weebill

oh aye.....wear ma kilt as often as possible


Bill


----------



## TAM

Hezbez said:


> weebill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still places to be had at this event!!!!!!
> 
> Is everyone attending going to the Hogmany meal?
> 
> Ailsa
> 
> 
> 
> We're planning on going to the Hogmanay meal.
> 
> Are any of the guys taking their kilt to wear at the bells?
Click to expand...

Never thought of that, maybe, maybe


----------



## path

Not picked up our first ever motorhome yet (next week)but love to do something different New Year. We are down in Lancashire so quite a way to travel.OH working 31st but could consider it if he could get away early.


----------



## carolgavin

path said:


> Not picked up our first ever motorhome yet (next week)but love to do something different New Year. We are down in Lancashire so quite a way to travel.OH working 31st but could consider it if he could get away early.


Oh go on you know you wanna!!!

Anyone else up for this meet?????


----------



## blueheaven26

*Ner'day*

I think i fancy a few days away at the holidays - I hope to make some new friends.
regards

Blueheaven26 - Aka Jock in Box - Aka Charles Yates


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: Ner'day*



blueheaven26 said:


> I think i fancy a few days away at the holidays - I hope to make some new friends.
> regards
> 
> Blueheaven26 - Aka Jock in Box - Aka Charles Yates


Hiya Charles never fear we will be your friends, looking forward to seeing you there, rememeber to add your name to the meets list when you have decided to come. Email details for a booking form are all there as well.


----------



## Hezbez

Arriving 30th, departing 3rd. 
Also booked in for the meal on Hogmanay.

Hope it's not too snowy!


----------



## Weegiex2

Hi All

Dual purpose post - by way of introduction we are Audrey and John, just picked up our first MH in August this year and booked for the Kelso meet from 30th December till 3rd January. Also booked for the Hogmanay dinner.

Looking forward to meeting some fellow members.

Audrey


----------



## Hezbez

Weegiex2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Dual purpose post - by way of introduction we are Audrey and John, just picked up our first MH in August this year and booked for the Kelso meet from 30th December till 3rd January. Also booked for the Hogmanay dinner.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some fellow members.
> 
> Audrey


Welcome!

Look forward to meeting you at Kelso - we're staying the same dates as you and also going to the Hogmanay dinner.

See you there.


----------



## scottie

Hezbez said:


> Arriving 30th, departing 3rd.
> Also booked in for the meal on Hogmanay.
> 
> Hope it's not too snowy!


Hi Morag & Andy,and carolgavin.

We now have a cat sitter so have added our name to the list.we should be there on the 30th,providing work gives me time off,if not it will be a mad dash on the 31st,
we will be leaving on the Sunday for work on Monday.
see you there.
George


----------



## LadyJ

Weegiex2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Dual purpose post - by way of introduction we are Audrey and John, just picked up our first MH in August this year and booked for the Kelso meet from 30th December till 3rd January. Also booked for the Hogmanay dinner.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some fellow members.
> 
> Audrey


Hi Audrey

If you are joining the motorhomefacts crew at Kelso can you please add your name to the meets list HERE Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

Hi George, that's great that you and Angie are able to come.
Now we need to work on Jim


----------



## scottie

Hezbez said:


> Hi George, that's great that you and Angie are able to come.
> Now we need to work on Jim


Hi Again
I have,I think he is coming too,if he can get off work,I think Val could do with being cheered up,her mum died a few days ago,so I think Jim will add his name as soon as he can.
George


----------



## Hezbez

Val and Jim, sorry to hear your bad news. Our condolences.


----------



## Weegiex2

> Hi Audrey
> 
> If you are joining the motorhomefacts crew at Kelso can you please add your name to the meets list HERE Thanks
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Apologies for taking so long to answer, been at the shops for the last couple of weeks and didn't sign on.
> 
> Hopefully our names are now on the list for Kelso, I followed the link but used John's sign on of Sunset and don't want to redo it in case I end up on the list twice.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Audrey


----------



## Weegiex2

OOps don't know what happened there.

I meant to say:-

Hi Jacquie, 

Apologies for taking so long to answer, been at the shops for the last couple of weeks and didn't sign on. 

Hopefully our names are now on the list for Kelso, I followed the link but used John's sign on of Sunset and don't want to redo it in case I end up on the list twice. 

Regards 

Audrey


----------



## carolgavin

Sadly due to my need of being close to a hospital for the imminent (please god!!) arrival of the twins (kidney stones x2 in case anyone doesn't know) we have had to drop out of this meet.

I am absolutely gutted as was so looking forward to meeting you all and having a bit of a shindig. I hope you all have a great time!


----------



## firewood

hi am i to late to get on this meet


----------



## TAM

I would say no, your not too late.  
read posts from the start to get the contact details and send the organisor a message.
Besides someone has just dropped out so there is one space available. :wink: 

TAM H


----------



## carolgavin

firewood said:


> hi am i to late to get on this meet


Hiya Bob, have sent you a PM with the contact details you will need. Think it will probably be ok as we have been told there is plenty of room. Best of luck.


----------



## firewood

iam doing a bike ride from workington to sunderland 
starting on boxingday
take a look at.
www.justgiving.com/bob-hancox
iam not sure when i will finish it .
so it would just be a case of turning up when i have done the ride
i know this is a big ask but you know dont ask you dont get
thanks 
emails and pms sent now


----------



## scottie

firewood said:


> iam doing a bike ride from workington to sunderland
> starting on boxingday
> take a look at.
> www.justgiving.com/bob-hancox
> iam not sure when i will finish it .
> so it would just be a case of turning up when i have done the ride
> i know this is a big ask but you know dont ask you dont get
> thanks
> emails and pms sent now


Hi

We still have space,but please contact themotorhomeclub.co.uk,as you need to pay them the deposit,hope to see you there.

scottie.


----------



## blueheaven26

*Kelso Hogmanay*

Hi all
I've confirmed with Kate and paid my deposit.

This will be my first rally.

Hope to meet u all soon

PS attending 28th Dec - 3rd Jan BTW Hopefully there is horse racing on the 29th Dec.

Cheers C ya soon - Charles - aka Jock in a Box


----------



## JimM

Hey you lucky lot have a great time up there 
I hope it all goes well
I did hope to join you (even at this late date ) but the man from Tesco he say NO 
I now know my appeal was knocked back 
so enjoy and post some photos I hope to see you soon Annj, Hezbez and others


----------



## Hezbez

Sorry you can't make it Jim. We'll see you next year at one of the other rallies. Hopefully we'll be at a few - just have to get the time off work guaranteed first!

Really hope the snow thaws a bit before next Thursday - we'll be struggling to get the van up the drive the way it is at the moment.

I've spent the last hour phoning around for snow socks for the van - but no-ones got any in stock.


----------



## firewood

hi got it sorted 
thanks bob


----------



## LadyJ

firewood said:


> hi got it sorted
> thanks bob


Hi Bob

If you are joining the gang at Kelso can you please add your name to the meet's list HERE so they know to look out for you

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## firewood

LadyJ said:


> firewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi got it sorted
> thanks bob
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bob
> 
> If you are joining the gang at Kelso can you please add your name to the meet's list HERE so they know to look out for you
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

hi i have just done it but please remember that i dont know when we will get there due to my bike ride


----------



## LadyJ

No problem Bob just look for the MHF Rally flag flying and head towards it,I am sure scottie will have it hoisted high  

Have a good run



Jacquie


----------



## TAM

DOH,  What does the flag look like?

TAM H


----------



## LadyJ

Like this TAM  


scottie will have some for sale £8.50 if you would like to buy one



Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

Whoever arrives at Kelso first, if you have a signal maybe you could post here to let us know what the weather conditions are like?

Thanks


----------



## exmusso

*Kelso Meet*

Hi Folks,

For those attending the meet, there is a reminder on their website regarding gas as below.

FOR KELSO
DUE TO THE WEATHER CONDITIONS OVER THE LAST FEW WEEKS THERE IS A SHORTAGE OF CALOR GAS, SO PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ENOUGH GAS WITH YOU FOR KELSO.
WE HAVE SOME GAS BUT IT IS VERY LIMITED.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## scottie

*Re: Kelso Meet*



exmusso said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> For those attending the meet, there is a reminder on their website regarding gas as below.
> 
> FOR KELSO
> DUE TO THE WEATHER CONDITIONS OVER THE LAST FEW WEEKS THERE IS A SHORTAGE OF CALOR GAS, SO PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ENOUGH GAS WITH YOU FOR KELSO.
> WE HAVE SOME GAS BUT IT IS VERY LIMITED.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan


Cheers Alan

I had just read that,you have just saved me a job.
Thanks
scottie


----------



## bluereiver

Hezbez

I got your Pm ok but when I try to reply the silly thing sends the reply back to me. I think it's an automatic sign-in thinggy so the best way to reply seems to be to post.

We live in Jedburgh about 9 miles from the Kelso showgrounds.

The weather at the moment is relatively mild, temperature is plus 2 degrees and although it is a bit foggy visability is reasonable. There is still a lot of snow lying on the fields but the roads are clear. We have been getting out and about in the car as nornal and my daughter and family went back home to Dunblane on Sunday and had no problems.

Kelso is a nice wee town with a cobbled square and a couple of decent pubs within staggering distance, a racecourse and Floors Castle(probably closed at this time of year)

I am sure you will have a smashing Border's Hogmanay and I wish all MHFers a happy and prosperous new year.

Lang may yer lum reek

Sam


----------



## scottie

Hi

If you need to contact one of the M H F marshals at this rally,

my contact number is 077277 29582 



see you there.

scottie.


----------



## clianthus

Have a great time all of you and don't get too drunk :wink:


----------



## carolgavin

Hope you all have a great time, so wish I was able to go but maybe next year!!


----------



## scottie

Hi All 

We hope to be there around 4pm,You can either camp as an MHF group or the motor home group just tell the marshal when you get there.I will fly the MHF flag,
see you soon.
scottie

PS. I will bring for sale MHF flags and Mt flag poles. :wink:


----------



## geordie01

looks like we will not be able to attend mrs and miss geordie are laid up with a virus and it must be bad as they abandoned a shopping trip today :!: :!:


----------



## exmusso

*Kelso Meet*

Hi all,

Weather cool around 4c. Showground a bit slushy.

Warm welcome though. Entertainment last night good..

Just got online with new 3 dongle and full signal.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley.


----------



## busterbears

So hoped we could make this event, but other family and work things have got in the way. Hope there is one next year!

Have a guid new year yin an a!


----------



## JimM

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all on the show ground
I have had a report on proceedings 
just makes me feel even more annoyed at not getting up with you all 

Hoping that 2011 brings a happy,healthy, & prosperous year to one and all 
enjoy what time you have left (At Kelso) and hope to see you all in the year


----------



## TAM

Hi
Just returned from the Kelso meet and thoroughly enjoyed the weekend.  Thanks to everybody who made us welcome.  
It was our first time at a meet and will do it again. Even thinking of next hogmany already :roll: 
THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY.

TAM & SADIE
& wee Spud


----------



## an99uk

*Kelso*

Like TAM we too have just arrived home from Kelso.

Brilliant weekend, good organisation,great entertainment and great company. MHF Rally group could learn a lot from the organisers.

Kate and Mike are a brilliant asset to the Motorhome Club.(Kate even gave us permission to sell MHF rally flags and merchandise to our members)

The only criticism I have was regarding the "parking arrangements" We felt a little vulnerable being hemmed in on all sides by neighboring vans but this was due to the weather and not being able to use the grass.

I will post on behalf of all MHF folk a "thank you" for their hospitality and allowing us to "gate-crash" their club, on their website (If I can get access, if not I will send a Thank you to Kate and Mike)

Edit to add link to photo's.
http://themotorhomeclub.co.uk/NewYearKelso.aspx


----------



## owl459

*Scottish Hogmanay meet*

We have also returned home after a very enjoyable & memorable meet. It was great to put faces to names of the other MHF people attending . This was our first rally, and especial thanks to exmusso and the rest of the group from MHF. We couldn't have asked for a better reception from Kate & Mick and all the others at the Motorhome Club. Grateful thanks to all.


----------



## an99uk

*Kelso*

I couldn't work out how to post on the Motorhome website so I sent a message saying thanks and got this reply from Kate....

Hi Angie,
You are all very welcome, and hope to see you all again this year.

Kate.x......

Nice!!


----------



## carolgavin

Hi all am glad you had a great time. In all my discussions with Kate and Mick I found them both to be lovely helpful people willing to go the extra mile.
I was gutted to have missed this one but if they will allow then I would surely look at going next year.


----------



## Hezbez

That's us home too. Good timing because the snow has just started again.

A smashing weekend. A great way to 'bring in the bells'.

Just to echo previous comments - a big thank you to Mick, Kate and the rest of their team for putting on a great rally. 
We appreciated the warm welcome you extended to us.

A very good venue for a winter rally, and we enjoyed a nice walk into Kelso on Hogmanay (some nice wee shops there).

It was good to meet up with some old friends and make some new ones.

The only slight downside we had was the failure of our 240v supply in the van. But the 17 litres of LPG we used kept us as warm as toast!

Thanks again.


----------



## TAM

HEZBEZ
Did you get your 240V supply sorted? what was the problem and how did you rectify it. (seen your makeshift, to get you bye, well done)  
People will be interested, just in case.  

TAM H


----------



## Hezbez

TAM said:


> HEZBEZ
> Did you get your 240V supply sorted? what was the problem and how did you rectify it. (seen your makeshift, to get you bye, well done)
> People will be interested, just in case.
> 
> TAM H


Hi TAM,

Not fixed yet, hubby will investigate tomorrow.
No doubt if he is stumped he'll be getting me to post on here for help :lol:

Our makeshift meant we managed to watch some DVDs and I managed to dry my hair!


----------



## TAM

I cannae think, surely it is protected by a CB, come to think of it I don't know where mines is.  
Unless the CB is at fault? it being a sealed unit makes it a pain. :twisted: 
Tell him good luck. awaiting his repair report. :wink: 

TAM H


----------



## exmusso

*Kelso New Year Meet*

Hi all,

Home from Kelso Meet which we thoroughly enjoyed with Kate and Mick McCristall of The Motorhome Club making everyone welcome.
The team worked like Trojans ensuring everyone was parked up OK and had a hook-up from their huge generator which was a bonus in the cold weather. They even moved the generator away from where the MHF mob were parked reducing the noise. This involved major lugging and re-routing the huge cables and hook-up boxes. As Angie says, we were a bit uncomfortable with our motorhome being so close to others but as we were on hard standing with the water supply directly behind our m/h we were chuffed. Usually there would be loads of space at the rally field or around the main building.

We arrived on Wednesday 29th and were entertained by "Legends" playing 60s music which brought back a few memories although I was somewhat young and had to rely on what my parents told me.

The following evening we were entertained by the brilliant 'Jesse Garron' who went down a storm. Kate had been singing his praises to Warners who booked him for the Lincoln show. After he was well received there, he now has a full order book of venues including playing in London at the New Year.

Every evening before the main acts, there were opportunities to play bingo. A high tech computer based system projected the numbers on to a huge screen with automated number calling and checking added to the professionalism.

There were also 'bothy nights' and using a state of the art Karaoke system, produced an amazing array of talent in a fairly small group of people from children to pensioners+ and covering singing including a capella, stand up comedy and even a 'moothie' (harmonica) player.

The Motorhome Club welcomed and valued the MHF members who had made the effort to attend and obviously boosted their numbers in a year when travel and weather had reduced their own members attendance.

A minibus was also laid on to allow folk to visit Edinburgh on a couple of days.
Dancing practice and film shows were available in the afternoons and a table top sale on New Year's Day.

All in all, a well organised meet.

Now the moan......

As the first to arrive at the meet, we made the effort to identify and welcome on behalf of MHF, those who attended.

I personally feel, as this was the first meet/rally of any size of MHF North of the border, perhaps a bit more could have been done by Nuke or MHF to honour the occasion especially when we are actively promoting Motorhomefacts.

It was nice to be able to buy flags, flagpoles, windscreen and mirror stickers from Scottie and Angie to promote MHF but a couple of freebie bottles of wine, mugs, raffle prizes, promotional items or whatever, as per the Global Rally, courtesy of MHF would have been welcome.

We had a 460 mile round trip to attend the first main MHF Scottish meet and although the Motorhome Club and Kelso showground facilities and entertainment were excellent, had it not been for them, this would have struggled to be called a rally.

Having rallied at the MHF Global, Caravan Club, C&CC Motorcaravan Section, local DA meets etc. for the Scottish Motorhomefacts Rally in future, we would expect at least a get together in a hall, marquee or even a tent depending on size, with quizzes, games, raffles, information about, and places to go and see in area, with some entertainment if possible.

Thanks to Morag and Andrew(Hezbez), George and Angie, Doug and Joan, Dennis and Maryann, Bill and Ailsa, Charlie, John, Tam etc and apologies to those we missed.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley (and Speed the cat)

Morag, will pm you re Kinross.


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: Kelso New Year Meet*



exmusso said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Home from Kelso Meet which we thoroughly enjoyed with Kate and Mick McCristall of The Motorhome Club making everyone welcome.
> The team worked like Trojans ensuring everyone was parked up OK and had a hook-up from their huge generator which was a bonus in the cold weather. They even moved the generator away from where the MHF mob were parked reducing the noise. This involved major lugging and re-routing the huge cables and hook-up boxes. As Angie says, we were a bit uncomfortable with our motorhome being so close to others but as we were on hard standing with the water supply directly behind our m/h we were chuffed. Usually there would be loads of space at the rally field or around the main building.
> 
> We arrived on Wednesday 29th and were entertained by "Legends" playing 60s music which brought back a few memories although I was somewhat young and had to rely on what my parents told me.
> 
> The following evening we were entertained by the brilliant 'Jesse Garron' who went down a storm. Kate had been singing his praises to Warners who booked him for the Lincoln show. After he was well received there, he now has a full order book of venues including playing in London at the New Year.
> 
> Every evening before the main acts, there were opportunities to play bingo. A high tech computer based system projected the numbers on to a huge screen with automated number calling and checking added to the professionalism.
> 
> There were also 'bothy nights' and using a state of the art Karaoke system, produced an amazing array of talent in a fairly small group of people from children to pensioners+ and covering singing including a capella, stand up comedy and even a 'moothie' (harmonica) player.
> 
> The Motorhome Club welcomed and valued the MHF members who had made the effort to attend and obviously boosted their numbers in a year when travel and weather had reduced their own members attendance.
> 
> A minibus was also laid on to allow folk to visit Edinburgh on a couple of days.
> Dancing practice and film shows were available in the afternoons and a table top sale on New Year's Day.
> 
> All in all, a well organised meet.
> 
> Now the moan......
> 
> As the first to arrive at the meet, we made the effort to identify and welcome on behalf of MHF, those who attended.
> 
> I personally feel, as this was the first meet/rally of any size of MHF North of the border, perhaps a bit more could have been done by Nuke or MHF to honour the occasion especially when we are actively promoting Motorhomefacts.
> 
> It was nice to be able to buy flags, flagpoles, windscreen and mirror stickers from Scottie and Angie to promote MHF but a couple of freebie bottles of wine, mugs, raffle prizes, promotional items or whatever, as per the Global Rally, courtesy of MHF would have been welcome.
> 
> We had a 460 mile round trip to attend the first main MHF Scottish meet and although the Motorhome Club and Kelso showground facilities and entertainment were excellent, had it not been for them, this would have struggled to be called a rally.
> 
> Having rallied at the MHF Global, Caravan Club, C&CC Motorcaravan Section, local DA meets etc. for the Scottish Motorhomefacts Rally in future, we would expect at least a get together in a hall, marquee or even a tent depending on size, with quizzes, games, raffles, information about, and places to go and see in area, with some entertainment if possible.
> 
> Thanks to Morag and Andrew(Hezbez), George and Angie, Doug and Joan, Dennis and Maryann, Bill and Ailsa, Charlie, John, Tam etc and apologies to those we missed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan and Lesley (and Speed the cat)
> 
> Morag, will pm you re Kinross.


Hi Exmusso thank you so much for a comprehensive review of the Kelso meet. Sounds like you had a really good time and am glad Kate and Mick were so welcoming.

To address the 'moan' bitty you need to be aware that this meet was not under the auspices of Motorhomefacts rally group despite the details of it being hosted on this site. I was able to simpy arrange space for MHF members to 'meet' alongside themotorhomeclub. Hence why there was no official facts presence or input from Nuke or the rally group. Although all were on hand by PM to help if necessary with the arrangements.
I am aware that Scottie and other rally assistants were intending to be there but not in any official capacity as a Rally Marshall although am sure they would certainly have added their experience if needed. Had I been able to attend I suppose I would have been the 'official' meeter and greater lol
Yes this was the first major meet in Scotland for a long time but hopefully we can have more this time by and for Motorhomefacts. Hope this explains things a wee bit more. 
Carol


----------



## exmusso

*Kelso Meet*

Hi Carol,

Hope your feeling better. Any sign of the twins?

The point I was making was for any future MHF rallies official or otherwise, we should make sure there is a place where we can go as a group to meet other than in someone elses van.
As Scotland covers a vast geographical region and there are quite a few Jocks now in MHF, the least Nuke could have done was acknowledge the fact that there was the makings of a rally and donated some stuff.

Turns out there was a small hall off the main hall where we could have had a quick meet of the MHF attendees had we known and arranged. Instead, we ended up in Morag's van.

At Auchterarder, there was a small meeting room available that the owner would have cleared for the meet if it had been requested. As it was, our van was the entertainment venue for the five of us for the evening whilst sitting on the access road watching the rain chucking it down and the adjacent river water level rise.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## clianthus

*Re: Kelso Meet*



exmusso said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> The point I was making was for any future MHF rallies official or otherwise, we should make sure there is a place where we can go as a group to meet other than in someone elses van.
> As Scotland covers a vast geographical region and there are quite a few Jocks now in MHF, the least Nuke could have done was acknowledge the fact that there was the makings of a rally and donated some stuff.
> 
> Turns out there was a small hall off the main hall where we could have had a quick meet of the MHF attendees had we known and arranged. Instead, we ended up in Morag's van.
> 
> At Auchterarder, there was a small meeting room available that the owner would have cleared for the meet if it had been requested. As it was, our van was the entertainment venue for the five of us for the evening whilst sitting on the access road watching the rain chucking it down and the adjacent river water level rise.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan


Hi Alan

Can I first of all say that nukeadmin does not contribute to any of the MHF rallies except The Global Rally. Neither should he be expected to.

Although he is the Chairperson of the MHF Rally Group, this is separate to the MHF Forum and is run by a Rally Group Management Committee which is elected from the Rally staff by the Rally Group members so why should nuke donate anything extra?

You say there were facilities available at these "Meets" for the MHF members to get together, but they were "Meets" not an MHF organised Rally and if any Rally Staff happened to be attending then they probably didn't know any more about the venue beforehand than you did, so wouldn't have been in a position to organise anything even if they had wanted to.

It sounds as though everyone enjoyed the get-together anyway but if you want further information on the difference between an MHF Rally and a Meet please have a read of the whole of this page on the forum:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

If you have any further questions please feel free to contact any of the Rally staff listed there.


----------



## scottie

*Re: Kelso Meet*



exmusso said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Hope your feeling better. Any sign of the twins?
> 
> The point I was making was for any future MHF rallies official or otherwise, we should make sure there is a place where we can go as a group to meet other than in someone elses van.
> As Scotland covers a vast geographical region and there are quite a few Jocks now in MHF, the least Nuke could have done was acknowledge the fact that there was the makings of a rally and donated some stuff.
> 
> Turns out there was a small hall off the main hall where we could have had a quick meet of the MHF attendees had we known and arranged. Instead, we ended up in Morag's van.
> 
> At Auchterarder, there was a small meeting room available that the owner would have cleared for the meet if it had been requested. As it was, our van was the entertainment venue for the five of us for the evening whilst sitting on the access road watching the rain chucking it down and the adjacent river water level rise.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan


Hi Alan

Great write up,We have a 6x4 mtr party tent,gazebo,and if needed we can get another to join on,if required, I am sure that the rally group committee would agree to that, they big and bulky, so transport is always an issue,
looking forward to the next do.I should be dried out by then.

George


----------



## weebill

Just to echo everyone else...we too thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and it was indeed a pleasure to put faces to names.  

I was surprided at how may of the Motorhome Club members were not aware of MHF... however they are now!

It is more than likely that we will be attending the next Kelso bash and I would not hesitate in reccommding it to any other MHF member who would like to bring in the new year Scottish style.

All the best for 2011.  


Bill and Ailsa


----------



## exmusso

*Re: Kelso Meet*



clianthus said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Can I first of all say that nukeadmin does not contribute to any of the MHF rallies except The Global Rally. Neither should he be expected to.


Why not? We are expected to donate prizes for the Global as well as pay subscriptions. There were 69 raffle prizes but not even an MHF keyring or mug. A little goes a long way. As this was the first Scottish Meet it would have been nice to mark it in a small way.



clianthus said:


> Although he is the Chairperson of the MHF Rally Group, this is separate to the MHF Forum and is run by a Rally Group Management Committee which is elected from the Rally staff by the Rally Group members so why should nuke donate anything extra?


Management committes, Rally staff, Rally group members - beginning to sound like the Caravan Club. And not even one for the whole of Scotland. Never heard of speculate to accumulate? A few low value promotional items like pens, mugs, stickers with the MHF logo could increase membership very easily.



clianthus said:


> You say there were facilities available at these "Meets" for the MHF members to get together, but they were "Meets" not an MHF organised Rally and if any Rally Staff happened to be attending then they probably didn't know any more about the venue beforehand than you did, so wouldn't have been in a position to organise anything even if they had wanted to.
> .


It surely goes without saying that on any "Meet" or rally, it would be nice to meet the attendees without having to shout over the loud entertainment systems and music. Surely this must be one of the easiest items on a tick list to arrange when checking out a possible venue for a rally or meet.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## TAM

Being a new guy at our first Rally/meet (whatever it was  ) I tend to agree that it would have been nice to meet fellow MHF members to put faces to names.  
The only ones who introduced themselves to me was Mr & Mrs HEZBEZ (thanks for that) I assume everybody else who made me welcome were MHC members which was appreciated.
Never seen a MHF mug, flag, keyring or anything else with the LOGO, Probably wasn,t looking. :? 
The fact that there is no committe member/Rally organiser/Event co-ordinator or other position in Scotland is a geography thing I suppose but I'm sure if anybody wanted to step up to the plate they would be made welcome and be supported by the Scottish members and maybe have more meetings/rally/get to gethers in Scotland.  
Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

TAM H


----------



## Hezbez

TAM said:


> ...The fact that there is no committe member/Rally organiser/Event co-ordinator or other position in Scotland is a geography thing I suppose but I'm sure if anybody wanted to step up to the plate they would be made welcome and be supported by the Scottish members and maybe have more meetings/rally/get to gethers in Scotland.
> Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> TAM H


Hi TAM,

You're correct that Scotland does not currently have a Regional Rally Co-ordinator. Scottie is the co-ordinator who is furthest north, and he is a good 100 miles or so south of Gretna. Having said that Scottie is keen to see some rallies get up and running in Scotland ( he has a vested interest as he's an 'ex pat' :lol: ).
I've very recently became a rally assistant with this in mind.
We're trying to suss out suitable venues up this way - so if anyone has any thoughts on this - ideas on a postcard please!

With regards to Kelso - MHF have had a nice wee mention and a photo of some of our members who attended the rally published on The Motorhome Club website homepage;

http://themotorhomeclub.co.uk/home.aspx


----------

